# Recommendations for online piano instruction?



## Alohabob (Jan 14, 2021)

I would like to be able to actually play the piano properly rather than just using it to peck out notes before I write them in my DAW. I would like to use one of the apps that track progress rather than watching videos only. I have found several like Piano Marvel, Playground Sessions, etc. I don't know if any of them actually teach what to do with my fingers, like what fingers to use in a chord, how to do a fast run, etc. Do any of you know if any of the programs teach that stuff, or do I need to go to online videos? Due to certain restrictions, I cannot go to a teacher.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 14, 2021)

If you’re on a Mac the lessons in GarageBand are very good. I’m currently learning and I’m using GarageBand combined with Pianoforall, which I recently picked up on Udemy for £9.99 (A number of searches on here showed good reports on it but it is video and pdf based!) and syhthesia to learn pieces. I’ve tried a lots of different apps but most were I felt overly expensive in their subscription for what I got.


----------



## Ritchgbg (Jan 15, 2021)

I suscribed to pianote.com last year and it's good !


----------



## Alohabob (Jan 15, 2021)

Ritchgbg said:


> I suscribed to pianote.com last year and it's good !


I've not heard of that one till now. I tried to find reviews of it but all I see are videos from her. Is it something where you 100% watch videos or does it also have the ability for you to watch your screen and play along with the notes like most of the other apps seem to? I like her personality.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 15, 2021)

this moved me forwards a bit https://www.flowkey.com/en 

i buy a month's access now and then. im due another month tbh!


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 15, 2021)

oh and this: https://www.youtube.com/c/Rousseau/videos


----------



## Alohabob (Jan 15, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> this moved me forwards a bit https://www.flowkey.com/en
> 
> i buy a month's access now and then. im due another month tbh!


Flowkey is what I'm currently thinking I'll use. I'm waiting to hear back on if there is a discount for if my son and I both sign up. But I do like that Pianote one as well. I may just try both and cancel the one that my son isn't jiving with.


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

Alohabob said:


> I would like to be able to actually play the piano properly rather than just using it to peck out notes before I write them in my DAW. ... I don't know if any of them actually teach what to do with my fingers, like what fingers to use in a chord, how to do a fast run, etc. Do any of you know if any of the programs teach that stuff, or do I need to go to online videos? Due to certain restrictions, I cannot go to a teacher.


You won't learn this from watching videos. It's why people do scales, which develop muscle memory and make fingering, chords and arpeggios second nature. It's all about repetition. Personally, I use this book by Toronto's Royal Conservatory of Music. Same book that Glenn Gould would have used 



Looks like the book is less expensive from some other sources, such as SheetMusicPlus.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 15, 2021)

Rory said:


> You won't learn this from watching videos. It's why people do scales, which develop muscle memory and make fingering and chords second nature. It's all about repetition. Personally, I use this book by Toronto's Royal Conservatory of Music. Same book that Glenn Gould would have used



fully agree - videos and apps have their place but they are only part of the puzzle. the best things about flowkey is the interactive feedback, watching a pro's hands as they play, and the lessons - they push me out of my comfort zone... but it does feel like 30% of what a real teacher would give me...


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Rory said:


> Personally, I use this book by Toronto's Royal Conservatory of Music. Same book that Glenn Gould would have used



Maybe I missed it elsewhere, but which book specifically are you referring to? I went on their website to do some digging – are these the books?





Celebration Series


The Royal Conservatory is one of the largest and most respected music education institutions in the world.




shopus.rcmusic.com


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 15, 2021)

Unexpectedly, boxing training has had quite a big affect on my playing: musculature of the wrists and fingers has a huge impact! It's not that surprising really, I just wasn't expecting one to improve the other... I swear there's a strange skills boost crossover between chess, piano, and boxing!


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

Rory said:


> You won't learn this from watching videos. It's why people do scales, which develop muscle memory and make fingering, chords and arpeggios second nature. It's all about repetition. Personally, I use this book by Toronto's Royal Conservatory of Music. Same book that Glenn Gould would have used
> 
> 
> iLooks like the book is less expensive from some other sources, such as SheetMusicPlus.



This is the RCM web page on the book. It isn't the only book of its kind. I happen to use it and I like the spiral binding (lies flat) and the way the book is laid out. It has healthy dimensions, designed to be easily readable while playing: https://shopus.rcmusic.com/products...ry-of-music-piano-technique-book-2008-edition


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 15, 2021)

Ohhhh Pianote looks good -- I, too, am tired of hunting and pecking


----------



## Ritchgbg (Jan 16, 2021)

Alohabob said:


> I've not heard of that one till now. I tried to find reviews of it but all I see are videos from her. Is it something where you 100% watch videos or does it also have the ability for you to watch your screen and play along with the notes like most of the other apps seem to? I like her





Alohabob said:


> I've not heard of that one till now. I tried to find reviews of it but all I see are videos from her. Is it something where you 100% watch videos or does it also have the ability for you to watch your screen and play along with the notes like most of the other apps seem to? I like her personality.


There's what they call a learning path.
This are lessons from beginner to intermediate.
There's like 8 parts with a minimum of 20 lessons inside with everything you can think of (pdf, metronome , tempo ....).
Let's say that the first lesson is about learning 3 chords they explain you how to play it and you got the theory as well so you learn how a chord is built etc .
Once you've done watching there's a "practice room" with the tab and a small video where u practice this lesson with her. It's reeaaaaally well done and it works if you put the time to practice of course.
Apps like flowkey or whatever are pure garbage.
It's only like "put your finger here" don't ask why.
Pianote is more like a regular teacher and you go on at your own pace.
You'll go from your first C chord to modes and how to gain indepence with both hands, both fingers.
Highly recommended


----------



## Alohabob (Jan 18, 2021)

Ritchgbg said:


> There's what they call a learning path.
> This are lessons from beginner to intermediate.
> There's like 8 parts with a minimum of 20 lessons inside with everything you can think of (pdf, metronome , tempo ....).
> Let's say that the first lesson is about learning 3 chords they explain you how to play it and you got the theory as well so you learn how a chord is built etc .
> ...


Thanks much, I'll be getting it.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 18, 2021)

Ritchgbg said:


> There's what they call a learning path.
> This are lessons from beginner to intermediate.
> There's like 8 parts with a minimum of 20 lessons inside with everything you can think of (pdf, metronome , tempo ....).
> Let's say that the first lesson is about learning 3 chords they explain you how to play it and you got the theory as well so you learn how a chord is built etc .
> ...


Does Pianote cover basic theory as well?


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 18, 2021)

If you need more opinions I highly recommend this site. I’ve been on it for feels like a century now and there’s some really great people there whose passion is piano.






Piano World Piano & Digital Piano Forums - Forums powered by UBB.threads


The Piano Forums are an online community of piano lovers including piano industry professionals, concert artists, recording artists, technicians, dealers, manufacturers, and thousands of enthusiastic amateur pianist




forum.pianoworld.com


----------



## Markrs (Jan 18, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Does Pianote cover basic theory as well?


There is a YouTube channel so you can get a feel for what and how they teach 

https://youtube.com/c/PianoteOfficial


----------



## Ritchgbg (Jan 19, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> If you need more opinions I highly recommend this site. I’ve been on it for feels like a century now and there’s some really great people there whose passion is piano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ChromeCrescendo said:


> Does Pianote cover basic theory as well?


Yes, and more than this. What i liked is the fact that they "bring in " the theory, so to speak, step by step. as i remember you've got a complete course in theory if you want to, as well as reading music etc ...


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 5, 2021)

Rory said:


> You won't learn this from watching videos. It's why people do scales, which develop muscle memory and make fingering, chords and arpeggios second nature. It's all about repetition. Personally, I use this book by Toronto's Royal Conservatory of Music. Same book that Glenn Gould would have used
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the book is less expensive from some other sources, such as SheetMusicPlus.



Thanks, just ordered it also. Got the spiral-bound version. Bound music books are maddening.


----------



## ngineer (Feb 10, 2021)

Some excellent suggestions already, but throwing this recommendation in as well.
Scales Bootcamp



It personally was a major help to augment my YouTube and zoom lessons, increasing speed and understanding proper fingering in different keys.
Nobody loves scale practice, but this approach breaks it up and was quite helpful for me.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jun 14, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> Unexpectedly, boxing training has had quite a big affect on my playing: musculature of the wrists and fingers has a huge impact! It's not that surprising really, I just wasn't expecting one to improve the other... I swear there's a strange skills boost crossover between chess, piano, and boxing!


fellow boxer here, agree with you all the way! great training of hand eye coordination, rhythm and breathing! don't get me started on the footwork!


----------



## Jotto (Jun 14, 2021)

recomended! Fantastic lessons. Free


----------

